# 'Humping' motion while eating



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the right section for this, but today when I took Razor Ramon out, I gave him a special treat of just plain ground beef.. It was only a tiny bit since I didn't wanna upset his belly, but I noticed that while he was eating it he was doing that a very slow humping motion, and his, umm boy part, came out of its 'home' . When he was done eating he walked away and everything was 'normal' again lol is that his way of REALLY enjoying the food? It was the first time Ive seen him do that. Sorry for the akward topic lol


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Not totally sure if it could be related to the treat....but I will say I've seen Henry do that plenty of random times. We have a cam that records his nightly activity and he's certainly had his moments. A few times he does it all of a sudden right in the middle of his cage. It seems so intense it knocks him completely over. So strange!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## juliablaszczyk (Feb 13, 2014)

I've noticed that Taffer often does that same motion right after he's eaten, even if it's not a treat just his normal food. It gave me a heart attack the first time because I thought he was choking. :lol:


----------



## Petri (Mar 8, 2014)

Petri does this when eating his worms or smelling something he really likes so I imagine it's fairly normal.


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

At first I thought he was getting ready to poop lol but he seems to do it when he is really enjoying a special treat.. I feel better knowing his 'weird' hedgie behavior is actually 'normal'!!


----------

